# Your Campaign.



## BetrayedAmerican (Jan 8, 2013)

Any of you out there willing to give a brief campaign speech if you were asked to tell the american people what it is you would do for your country as a leader. If you were asked to give your first speech as potential presidential candidate what would it be.


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

BetrayedAmerican said:


> Any of you out there willing to give a brief campaign speech if you were asked to tell the american people what it is you would do for your country as a leader. If you were asked to give your first speech as potential presidential candidate what would it be.


That is a loaded question, my friend


----------



## BetrayedAmerican (Jan 8, 2013)

is it now


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

It would take me days to decided how I would fix the country! lol


----------



## BetrayedAmerican (Jan 8, 2013)

I guess you are right...

schooling needing to be vamped to accept all everywhere so american gets better educated and is no longer thought of as a dumb nation

government aid being revamped to where urine tests must be done every two weeks or at minimal once a month and ALL drug types will be checked and if you cannot verify why any drug would be in your system that shouldn't be then you are cut from the program... Required that everyone on that program without a job turns in at least 5 applications a week(which will be called on and verified)

The infringement on our second amendment will be completely crushed as that is just silly to think people allowed it to happen. 

government budget cuts will be huge and if people dont like it I am sure the people of the united states would be more than happy to elect in a new official willing to work for the pay that will be set for that position...

retracting soldiers from places that are in places they dont necessarily need to be in.

from now on wheat per bushel will equal the same as a barrel of oil to drop these stupid gas prices back down to a reasonable level.

government will 180 and assist the states in what the state wants rather then being federally ran since the great depression. 

simple things like that... if this was a loaded question forgive me. I knew when I was thinking about it how many avenues of approach could be taken at this topic... forgive its opened endedness and if that be the case simply let this fall to the bottom of the page and out of site... Thanks.


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

I just meant for me, lol. I wouldn't even know where to start.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

My fellow Americans, this country has been derailed, and I am here to get it back on track. Starting tomorrow, I am declaring an open hunting season on bankers, politicians, and upper level corporate management. After that, we will all sit down and figure out what to do next. Thanks for your support and aim straight.


----------



## BetrayedAmerican (Jan 8, 2013)

LMAO thats amazing...


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

Prepadoodle said:


> My fellow Americans, this country has been derailed, and I am here to get it back on track. Starting tomorrow, I am declaring an open hunting season on bankers, politicians, and upper level corporate management. After that, we will all sit down and figure out what to do next. Thanks for your support and aim straight.


can we get this man a beer??! ASAP


----------



## BetrayedAmerican (Jan 8, 2013)

My fellow Americans, I stand here before you today as I will in a month or a year or in 4 years, an American. My title is the only thing separating me from you. I am no different, I bleed red, piss excellence, and by the end of the day I sleep tired. It is time for a change. As of right now I am alone as every member of council is fired. I hereby give you the floor. It is election time. You will do what you were meant to do, you will vote into office officials you the people believe to be worthy. If it goes bad be it me as your president or others as your members in congress, fear not, for in two years they will be replaces... Effective immediately terms and services will go back to the way it was. Politics is not meant to be a full time career. 

You the people now control how this country is ran. You the people will tell your state senators what is needed... they will then come to the federal government and the federal government will then see how distribution of help and assistance can be made reality.. That is the way it was intended and that's the way it will return.. Know this, as your president I will do everything within my power to bring honor back to this great nation. I will do what I can where I can. I will fail some of you as no one man or group for that matter can appease everyone. But I promise to do my best in the ways that I feel are right. 

The country is yours america lead us into the future.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Prepadoodle said:


> My fellow Americans, this country has been derailed, and I am here to get it back on track. Starting tomorrow, I am declaring an open hunting season on bankers, politicians, and upper level corporate management. After that, we will all sit down and figure out what to do next. Thanks for your support and aim straight.


Do we need a hunting license? Can you do something about the high price of ammo?


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Loaded question. But I'll make it quick. 

My fellow Americans. This country is in the crapper. We are close to being flushed. But we can change that. 

First, ALL government aid will be reformed. No welfare for non citizens. Mandatory drug tests for all cash aid or food stamp recipients at random, not to got 1 week between testing. Don't like it, now lawns, mop piss of the floor, scrub shit covered walls, etc. I have done all those. 

Social security is still available, as is Medicare. 

Our border will be closed. We will NOT be importing goods from other countries. We will go without until our factories and foundries are up and running. But it will be worth it. 

The government agencies deemed unnecessary (DHS, NSA  federal reserve, TSA, etc,) will be terminated, and all funding will be diverted to pay down our national debt, and pay off countries we owe money to.

The military personal will see a increase in pay. Our soldiers protecting out country, should earn more than a man protecting a ball. But the military will be downsized and pulled out of other countries. We are not baby sitters of the world. 

Remember those agencies no longer being funded? Some money saved will go to funding alternative energy. Mainly solar energy for private citizens. Each household will receive panels and a system. Each household will get help digging a well, if possible. Not everyone is capable of being on a well, for those people, city water cost will be reduced. 

Each household is encouraged to grow a garden. Seeds that are heirloom and non GMO, are available free. No other seed will be sold in America. 

Healthcare will be reformed. No more bammycare. Can't afford your bill, pay as much as you can. No time limits are on bills. Pay $1 a month if you can only afford it. Hospitals will have a work off program. Can't pay your bill, mop floors, change bedding, do laundry for the hospital. 

Property taxes are severely reduced. Especially if you're growing your own food. 

There will be an amendment to the 2nd amendment. Not only the right to bear arms, but a minimum of 10 per person in each household. Ammo will be mass produced. At least one factory in each state. 

Ok. End lol




Ok. Most of these are undoable. It would take a massive reset to get even close to have of what I would want to do. 

There's more I wanted to write, but not trying to step on toes. So take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

1) We will spend only what we take in, and not a dime more. 
2) We will discard the tax code and impose a new one that meets our needs with no gimmicks or games. It will not be one flat tax but several small flat taxes so we collect what is needed from as many sources as possible in such low rates that no one will need to work hard avoiding it.
3) We will reduce our spending dramatically in defense, all of foreign aid (making it illegal until such as a time we are debt free), and shifting many federal programs to the states and saving people enough money to pay for them thru lower taxes (think Dept of Education).
4) We will dump obamacare, use 5% of the Medicare funding to expand the public health care system for those without insurance and require any university that wants public funding to crank out nurses, doctors and other health care pros until such a time their market place is flooded and its no longer required.
5) We will replace foreign oil with American energy within 5 years, and impose a tax on foreign oil at $.25 a gallon to pay for it, once the foreign oil is gone the tax is gone.
6) If nuclear power can sail under water, on the high seas and in the middle of war zones it will work under our largest cities. I propose package nuclear power plants for the largest 200 cities in America to reduce electrical costs for all while fueling the electric vehicles coming down the line.
7) Those dependent on government will be required to complete online courses in self sustaining lifestyles or lose their benefits.



BetrayedAmerican said:


> Any of you out there willing to give a brief campaign speech if you were asked to tell the american people what it is you would do for your country as a leader. If you were asked to give your first speech as potential presidential candidate what would it be.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

1. Flat tax
2. The government will no longer protect you from yourself, if you want to smoke crack have at it (provided you pay the tax of course)
3. Tort reform to help lower health care costs.
4. Repeal Obama care for the same reason.
5. All nations on this earth have the right to go to hell in their own way, we will not be interfering or financially supporting any of them.
6. Education will go back in the states lap, if your state education system is crappy move or send your kids to private schools its no longer the Federal govt's problem.
7. The Federal government will only take in funds which are necessary for providing defense and regulating trade, build your own bridges and roads.
8. The departments of Education, Health and Human services, Housing and Urban Development, Food and drug Administration, ATF, EPA, DEA,and DHS, will be disbanded immediately.


----------



## sargedog (Nov 12, 2012)

My fellow Americans we live in the once greatest nation in the world. It's not about Change it's about Choices, you can choose how your country is run. If you want a foreigner running it then that's a choice you will have to live with. But I think it's time to get back to what made America great, I say we pull our boot straps up and get back to being a God fearing nation that wasn't afraid of hurting someones feelings. We used to work hard and earned a honest days pay. We didn't rely on our gov. we put out gardens, and raised cattle/hogs for food to last all year.

I say we lock up our borders on all accounts, do away with the EBT card and checks for non-Americans and people that are capable of working. I have had some jobs that were less than desirable ( water worker, ditch digger, logger) but I ALWAYS took pride in the job I did. I think we are so dependent on our stuff, the worst thing ever invent was the I-whatever. Our children don't know what it's like for hard times. We want them to have it better than we did, and that is only normal. When I was a kid we had this game everyone in the neighborhood played with it's called OUTSIDE. There were no video games, it was cowboys and indians or army, or bike riding ( we all thought we were Evel Kneivel). There are so many of the younger people don't even know what a outhouse even is. You had to be about to go pretty bad for you went out in freezing temps.

Let's make it our CHOICE to get back to the basics and bring our country back to it's former glory, when the president had a American and Christian flag next to him. Not a muslim prayer cloth behind him.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Subject: "you owe your country; your country does not owe you."


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I would put the constitutional restrictions back on the federal government. 
That would place the states and the people back in control.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

1. I would shut the borders down tighter than a ticks ass
2. I would end all foreign aid
3. I would kick the UN the hell out of the US
4. I would end all Govt subsidies of private business
5. I would severally limit welfare ( you no work you no get paid homie) drug test mandatory birth control ect 
6. I would end the Tax code and replace it with a constitutional amendment that would be a flat sales tax of 10% to never be raised. if god can make it on 10% so can the USA 
7. I would end trade with China and all countries that are not based on a democracy
8. I would never export proprietary Ideas weapons or technology
9. I would fire 50% of the govt work force 
10. I would change the anchor baby amendment
11. I would round up every Illegal alien in this country and deport their ass and deport them to a deserrted island if they came back
12. The right to vote to only people that have an IQ above 100 and can answer various question about what they are voting on are / have served in the military or that own property and are not receiving welfare or assistance from the govt. No one working for the local state or fed govt would be allowed to vote and you must show proof of citizenship to vote or be on a jury or own a gun 
13. I would end public and private unions by a vote of the people
14. when I send troops to combat the only rules of engagement would be to blow the shit out of everything that walks crawls runs or flies unconditional surrender by all means 
15. I would remove the federal govt from all aspects of state interference. Roads Borders Military post office and national disaster only 
16. I would change the election day to april 16th 
17. I would execute any politician at any level that was corrupt or acted against the oath they took when sworn in you know the one that says the swear to uphold the constitution not change it. 
18. I would institute a policy of open carry everywhere
19. repeat felons get executed quickly. 
20. at all schools religion the, constitution the, pledge of allegiance the national anthem would be mandatory education
21. reporters would be licensed by the federal govt any biased reporting you lose your license no more reporting for you. report the the truth damn it not your agenda.
22. Term limits at all levels of politics and only one family member may hold an office of any kind ever
23. All levels of govt would neither be able to spend more than they collect in taxes nor would they be able to raise taxes without a 90% majority Vote by the people.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Gunner's Mate said:


> 1. I would shut the borders down tighter than a ticks ass
> 2. I would end all foreign aid
> 3. I would kick the UN the hell out of the US
> 4. I would end all Govt subsidies of private business
> ...


With more than 25% of your "ticket" clearly unconstitutional, you would not get my vote.
The USA is not a democracy - we are a constitutional republic.
While I can understand your wanting to limit voters to those "responsible" citizens it is clearly unconstitutional.
I don't believe that the federal government does or should have the power to do "away with" or require unions.
Executing politicians who are corrupt would require a trial and a decision by a judge as to punishment warranted.
Which religions will be taught at "all schools"? Will it be the Baptist version of Christianity? The Catholic version? will it be Judaism? Islam? Wicca?
If the reporters are licensed by the government then the government will have more control over the press


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

1. Ok lets look at politicians that commit treason by not upholding the oath they gave I believe that treason is punishable by execution 
2. you have to be mentally competent to vote now.
3. govt wont do away with unions the vote of the people will do away with unions and the constitution nowhere states that there shall be public unions
4. Lics for reporters Hmmm lets see Ham radio operators, Plumbers, doctors, electricians, lawyers, pilots, teachers, real estate agents, nurses, bar owners, truck drivers and numerous others are lic 
5. The religions taught at school would be the 10 commandments more or less the the very beliefs our laws are founded on.


PaulS said:


> With more than 25% of your "ticket" clearly unconstitutional, you would not get my vote.
> The USA is not a democracy - we are a constitutional republic.
> While I can understand your wanting to limit voters to those "responsible" citizens it is clearly unconstitutional.
> I don't believe that the federal government does or should have the power to do "away with" or require unions.
> ...


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Paul S I Need your Vote But I will not Budge on my principles they have served me well. Right, wrong and common sense are not gray. I have not (lied / misspoke) about my beliefs but if you do not believe this country was founded on christian religion then you and I see things differently Maybe if I grew up in the world of Islam maybe I would feel differently where women could be stoned to death without a right to trial or where oh name to me how much money the islamic religion has donated to charity for the needy or better yet the equal rights of women.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Gunner's Mate said:


> 1. I would shut the borders down tighter than a ticks ass
> 2. I would end all foreign aid
> 3. I would kick the UN the hell out of the US
> 4. I would end all Govt subsidies of private business
> ...


Sounds a lot like a Theistic Soviet Union to me, or the Third Reich reborn might be a better analogy.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Treasonous = disobedient, faithless, false, insubordinate, perfidious


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

The Constitution does not itself create the offense; it only restricts the definition (the first paragraph), permits Congress to create the offense, and restricts any punishment for treason to only the convicted (the second paragraph). The crime is prohibited by legislation passed by Congress. Therefore the United States Code at 18 U.S.C. § 2381 states "whoever, *owing allegiance to the United States*, levies war against them or adheres to their enemies, giving them aid and comfort within the United States or elsewhere, is guilty of treason and shall suffer death, or shall be imprisoned not less than five years and fined under this title but not less than $10,000; and shall be incapable of holding any office under the United States.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

I believe if you swear an oath to the uphold the constitution of the USA you have met the requirement of owing allegiance to the USA, I believe all persons elected to office put there hand on a bible and swear to uphold the the constitution of the USA


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Breaking their oath is not an act of treason as defined in the constitution. Is it wrong? You bet! and it should be punished by removal from office and the deletion of benefits that come from serving in it.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Then apparently the laws are different for those that swear an oath when they join military than those when when they swear an oath to an elected office


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

You seem to be missing the owing allegiance part *shall* suffer death, or *shall* be imprisoned not less than five years and fined


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

An oath of office is an oath or affirmation a person takes before undertaking the duties of an office, usually a position in government or within a religious body, although such oaths are sometimes required of officers of other organizations. Such oaths are often required by the laws of the state, religious body, or other organization before the person may actually exercise the powers of the office or any religious body. It may be administered at an inauguration, coronation, enthronement, or other ceremony connected with the taking up of office itself, or it may be administered privately. In some cases it may be administered privately and then repeated during a public ceremony. *Some oaths of office are a statement of loyalty to a constitution or other legal text or to a person or other office-holder*


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Sounds mysteriously like owing allegiance.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

jimb1972 said:


> Sounds a lot like a theistic Soviet Union to me, or the Third Reich reborn might be a better analogy.


what dictatorship granted the people the right to open carry let me remind you none that you referred to in the soviet union or the 3rd reich


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

jimb1972 said:


> Sounds a lot like a Theistic Soviet Union to me, or the Third Reich reborn might be a better analogy.


 please enlighten me on which dictator ship granted the people the right of open carry hmmm uh none that comes to my mind


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

jimb1972 said:


> Sounds a lot like a Theistic Soviet Union to me, or the Third Reich reborn might be a better analogy.


and also what dictator limited the office they hold by term limits


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

so more or less we may have a difference about religion in school but that may mean you are ok with a woman being a 2nd class citizen with no rights for an education, equal rights, a trial by jury of her peers, or being stoned to death for premarital sex or adultery.


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

Prepadoodle said:


> My fellow Americans, this country has been derailed, and I am here to get it back on track. Starting tomorrow, I am declaring an open hunting season on bankers, politicians, and upper level corporate management. After that, we will all sit down and figure out what to do next. Thanks for your support and aim straight.


You got my vote..!! ::clapping::


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Gunner's Mate said:


> what dictatorship granted the people the right to open carry let me remind you none that you referred to in the soviet union or the 3rd reich


It was very easy for the "right" germans to get and carry guns. Licensing the press is the first step in controlling them, I am sure ITAR-TASS has a very similar arrangement in Russia. Who decides what is treason? Would the people behind the government shutdown be executed? Or those who opposed it? What you have described is an authoritarian society that would have freedom for a very short time before someone used all that power to make themselves king.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

I would need some time to think...


----------

